# Bauman propeller services?



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Isn't cheaper to just buy a new prop?


----------



## Austin Bustamante (May 11, 2015)

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I am searching propeller repair shops to have my current PT scd3r17ym90 modified to scd3r15ym90. How is Bauman workmanship compared to crossroads? Crossroads/Jack told me it couldn't be done. Modify pitch...


Any interest in trying my scd 16


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

It can be "re-pitched" , just not where the blade meets the hub. Call Bauman and ask about it. I had one done there years ago. He has added cup for me too. Took a hammer while I watched and started beating my prop. Turned out perfect, but he's probably done it a few times.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

GG34 said:


> Isn't cheaper to just buy a new prop?


320 Vs 175


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Fair enough. Just curious.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jack doesn’t know jack about props...you should call him and ask him if Louie Baumann can do things he can’t...

You can’t change the actual pitch of a prop without cutting the blades off the hub and welding them on at a different angle, grinding it out and then re-balancing it. I believe the reason Jack told you the pitch can’t be changed is because pounding the blades to change RPM is only changing the rake. I could be very wrong.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Called power tec n $ 175. To repitch


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

My scd3r17ym90 is close but 1"/2" less pitch would be the fix. Only 5600 without trimming to d moon. Still 35/36, lost 4 mph n 600 rpm with 2 person fishing loaded....


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you would have taken my advice and gone to Jack in the first place you wouldn’t be having to pay and waste time having that prop re-pitched. Jack builds props and has designed them for PowerTech. I tried to help...just saying.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you would have taken my advice and gone to Jack in the first place you wouldn’t be having to pay and waste time having that prop re-pitched. Jack builds props and has designed them for PowerTech. I tried to help...just saying.


I spoke with Jack n wasn't interested, thanks for information...


----------



## Blackdog317 (Jun 20, 2015)

Louie did similar work for me on the prop for my previous skiff. Said he could modify the prop to give the effect of + or - 2" of pitch from stock. He got it dialed-in and I was happy with the work. Good dude.

I run a Foreman now, but no complaints on the Baumann.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Jack is correct in that you can’t change the pitch of a stainless prop by 2” as you asked. You can change it up as much as +/- 1”. The prop design also has an impact. Some props are a constant pitch and some are progressive.
Pitch alone is only 1 variable that effects RPM. Rake, cup & blade design also play a role. Jack has done prop work for me. 
If you tell him what you have and what you want to achieve he can then tell you whether he can modify the prop to meet your needs.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey good luck with the prop, and let us know how it turns out. I am in the same boat, just waiting to add some negative trim b4 I commit to repitch and cupping. There are a lot of good prop guys out there and Jack is one of them. Always good to have options.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

I spoke with nettles prop shop cause power tech recommend them for modification. Maybe give them a try...
One of largest PT dealers in USA, per PT...
Sent propeller off to nettles today, changing to a 15" pitch n balance job. Will report back on performance r lack of.


----------

